# Mahindra Products and Specs.



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a link to Mahindra's web site to view and download specifications and comparison information.

click here


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Chief for the web site, I crawled around there checking out the utility trucks and Jeep-like vehicles. I've seen Mohindra trucks and utility vehicles while I was in the Philippines. They are no nonsense, well built trucks! The Jeep-like vehicles are very popular there and get pushed to the task at hand while driving the mountain roads in northern Luzon. It is common to see vehicles of all kinds grossly overloaded and still putting up the trail. I've seen trucks rated for 2 1/2 tons carry more than twice that, plus have 15 people sitting on top of the load. I wish someone would sell a similar basic utility vehicle here in the US. I don't want power windows, carpet, Eddie Bauer designed interior, cruise control, or leather seats; just a stoutly built 4x4 with a roof, doors, a floor I can hose the dirt off of and carry a decent payload of say 2000 pounds. The last vehicle that came close to what I wanted here in the ststes was the Isuzu Trooper when they were first introduced. They had flat crank windows, bench seats, an underpowered but almost industructable 4 cyl engine, and manual transmissions. But they soon became luxury laden yuppie-mobiles. When I retire to the Philippines, I'll get what I want then, and it will only cost around $8000 brand new.


----------

